# Malibu came out with the 2.0 Turbo, and want it desperately for my Cruze



## Cru (Nov 27, 2013)

The new 2014 chevy Malibu's come now with an optional 2.0 turbocharged 300hp+- engine that I desperately want to lay my hands on. It would be a project for later down the road once the warrentee is up, but as I like the cruze look FAR better than the Malibu, I am willing to invest some time into seeing if it is possible to do the engine swap.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

it has 259 HP, but it would be a nice upgrade for the Cruze, though I'm sure it will cost a pretty penny


----------



## Cru (Nov 27, 2013)

Ah ok, so it has a little less... BUT still. With the durability of the interior and exterior in mind, id ether invest 10 grand in another used car, or 10 grand in a whole new engine in a car I already like. It is for after the warentee expires obviously.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Why not just buy a buick verano with the 2.0T? Same size as the cruze & built on same chassis. That would be the car to do a swap with if one was really that motivated.


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

Another member (OnlyTaurus) has been talking about doing this forever over a year now and has gotten nowhere. There is too much work in swapping these things out to make it worth it. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/12466-im-building-first-cruze-ss.html

But since we're throwing out randomness here...

This engine has been used in Buick Regal and the Verano as well as the Malibu since 2012. so your best bet is finding a used one since a new crate motor will cost you at least $3k. Then you have to deal with fabbing up new mounts, bolting up to our current tranny (which will not handle the power), so know you need a tranny that matches up to an LHU engine. even if you get everything mounted and properly aligned you still have to get the ECM and TCM programmed to properly communicate with the BCM.......


----------



## Cru (Nov 27, 2013)

So it would be better to go after the verano's engine than the malibu? I think im seeing it. It would be a challenge ether way... but like I said, 10k for a used car, or 10k for a car I want and like?


----------



## blackbowtie (Jul 4, 2013)

I would think you could find a lot of other cars you like for $10k that will stomp a Cruze with a 2.0L. That you would have at least $15k in.

Used Mustang, Camaro, Firebird, Grand Prix GTP, Audi A4, BMW 3 series, Subaru WRX.... you could buy any of those for $7k and dump another $3k or less worth of aftermarket parts.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Could just get a 2008-2010 cobalt ss/tc put a stage 3 kit on and get 320hp/360tq


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

Really 15k to get the 2.0t swap? I figured u were looking at the most 10.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Pretty sure the 2.0t that is out in the Malibu regal & verano is only an automatic as well... If that doesn't bother you then by all means or if there is a manual tranny that would bolt up..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Pretty sure the 2.0t that is out in the Malibu regal & verano is only an automatic as well... If that doesn't bother you then by all means or if there is a manual tranny that would bolt up..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Verano and Regal are available with Manual tranny, but a swap would be a waste imo.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah a different turbo on the stock 1.4 motor would be a better option. This would cost way too much money.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just get the Regal GS and be done with it. 

Cars for Sale: 2014 Buick Regal GS AWD in Watertown, CT 06798: Sedan Details - 361400153 - AutoTrader.com


----------

